# Motorhomes in Spain



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are coming to Spain have a read of this link. 
http://n332.es/2015/05/23/motorhome-and-campervan-legislation/


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Interesting, it seems to be legal you must have a spare wheel.


Clears up the often asked question regarding "toads" (a frames etc.) illegal!


.


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank-you Hogan, I will have to take my foot of the gas from now on and follow the trucks.

I can see an A FRAME thread starting now:laugh

Cheers


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thank you for the info Hogan very good of you to post it


----------



## sabino (May 20, 2011)

I always thought these regs were weight based. 
But it reads as if they are more a case of.........If it has a a bed and a cooker. Even small campers are included.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great post, thank you, it at last gives us written information that is correct. I wonder when other countries will follow suit regarding the A frame.

cabby


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

A timely reminder, although the publishing date at the bottom of the article is January 2008.

Davy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Great for treating insomnia too as there are so many references to specific laws it does not make east reading, but thanks for posting it - I have seen it before but that is the best translation I have seen.

it is difficult to argue with suv a document or La Guardia if they stop you for excessive speed or towing.....

Of course, they will only know your weight once they have stopped you and read the plate and perhaps weighed you......

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hogan

Thanks from me also, as we land in Santander at end August.

Isthere any way you can confirm whether the info is still valid? - as a tesident you may be better placed to achieve this.

I was interested Section 3 about parking restrictions and particularly the note to section 3.1, which ponted out that municipalities cannot put restrictions on parking based on type of vehicle use, where they are doing it because of potential anti-social behaviour - since the municipalities have other laws to control that. 

I note that that law seems to be national and is directed at the municipalities, restricting their powers.

It is a pity that UK government does not require municipalities to take the same attitude instead of blanket restrictions on MHs. 

Geoff


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes the above law stands as it was only posted a few weeks ago by the Guardia. You can park a motorhome anywhere a car is allowed to park as long as it's parked in a correct manner. This has not always been the case I think the law changed 8 to 12 months ago. Also French type aires seem to be popping up all over the place. At this rate I will give it 2 years and Spain will have more aires than France. A bit like all the new buildings a few years ago and we all know what happened there.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hogan 

Thanks. I was relying on Davey's quoting 2008, but on re-examination I see the dateline at the top is 2015 so the 2008 must refer to when that piece of legislation was passed or that bit of the newsletter was written. I should have checked.

Geoff


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No problem I'm just happy to be able to help visitors keep on the right side of the law here.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*motorhomes in spain*

hi,

wish we had known about this last year, coming over the top to valencia,we were running a bit late to get to sons before dark,so bernard put his foot down, only a little bit,but, too much of a little bit,coming down the long hill,a police car popped out of a side road,waved us off the main road, and procedded to fine us 150 euros,half price because we paid there and then, next day it would have been 300 euros. they even take credit card..........,: son thought it was wrong, but maribel checked and found out that it was right. i now keep one eye on the road, and one on the speedo.

not a good start to a trip, only been left home 3 days and 2 of them on a ship.

normally we take a couple of weeks to get to valencia,but we ran out of time and took the ferry to bilbia,

mags


----------

